# New 50mm f/1.2 L ?



## ajmills (Jul 31, 2012)

I was going through my mail in Gmail, when I noticed an advert from Canon (attached a cropped screengrab below), it reads:

"Canon EF Lenses Range - www.canon.co.uk/ - Expand your Creativity with our new EF 50mm f/1.2L USM lens."

The link goes to: http://www.canon.co.uk/EFLenses/?WT.mc_id=147EFLens982Goo_010312&WT.srch=1

It intimates that there is a "new" version of this lens, but this could be a typo or some sort of mistake -- or there is a new 50mm f/1.2 on the way...


----------



## DJL329 (Jul 31, 2012)

The EF 50mm f/1.2L was released in 2007, which is fairly new by Canon's standards, so it's unlikely a "Mark II" is imminent.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 31, 2012)

Not any time soon.


----------



## jasonsim (Jul 31, 2012)

Perhaps so many of these have been returned for AF problems that retailers are complaining loud enough to Canon. Would be the only reason I can think of for a shortened life cycle.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2012)

Nowhere did I see mention of a mark II. Canon still calls 10 year old lenses "New".


----------



## Videoshooter (Aug 1, 2012)

No new 50mm f/1.2L, though there is a 50mm T1.3L cinema lens on the way!


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 1, 2012)

It will always be the new one until a newer one comes out. Then canon will just call it the almost new one.


----------

